# Sponsor and Applicant support letters - Spouse Visa



## Phantasmo

Hi guys, 

I am going to apologise ahead of time as this is lengthy. I was hoping you could read over my support letter and also my wife's letter of introduction letter to see if you guys think they are suitable? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

P.S I know it is bad forum etiquette but I will put both letters in the next two reply sections for ease of reading. Sorry.


----------



## Phantasmo

SPONSOR LETTER:


Dear Sir or Madam,

I, SPONSOR, am a British citizen permanently living in the United Kingdom and I am writing to confirm my sponsorship of my spouse, Mrs. APPLICANT (maiden name APPLICANT), who currently resides at ADDRESS, Japanese passport number: NUMBER. My date of birth is the DATE and my UK passport number is: NUMBER. 

I met my wife whilst living and working in Japan as JOB ROLE; I lived in LOCATION - Japan from DATE 2007 until DATE 2011 and in LOCATION - Japan from DATE 2011 until DATE 2012. 

We first met during DATE 2007 whilst I was visiting LOCATION and we exchanged contact details. We continued to meet and became a couple in DATE 2008 and fell in love soon after. I revisited the UK for a three week vacation between DATES and APPLICANT flew out and joined me from the DATE. During this visit we stayed together at my mother and step father’s home and she met my immediate family in person for the first time. 

Returning together to Japan following our UK vacation the relationship continued to blossom and APPLICANT introduced me as her partner to her family. Our love continued to deepen to the point we made the decision to live together. APPLICANT relocated from LOCATION to LOCATION on the DATE 2010 and we lived at my apartment until the DATE 2011. Whilst living together my family visited from the UK and due to our certainty that we wanted to spend the rest of our lives together we introduced our families to one another. Following these introductions we became engaged on the DATE 2011. 

From the DATE 2011 we both moved from LOCATION to LOCATION and lived at APPLICANT’s family home with her parents. We had been discussing our future together for quite some time and had determined that we would like to permanently settle in the UK. We decided that I should firstly return to the UK and find work, we would then get married in Japan soon after and following this APPLICANT would come to join me in the UK following our marriage. 

I moved back to the UK on the DATE 2012. I entered employment on the DATE May 2012 as a JOB ROLE with the COMPANY NAME. Following a successful internal interviewing process with COMPANY NAME, on the DATE February 2013 my role changed to JOB ROLE and my annual salary increased to £20,000 per annum. I have remained in continuous, permanent, full time employment in this position with COMPANY since DATE February 2013. We meet the financial requirement of the visa application via my continued salaried employment and will be applying via Category A. Please find enclosed the necessary, most current 6 months bank statements and payslips, my latest P60, contract of employment and letter from my employer confirming the above.

We were officially married in Japan on the DATE February 2013 and the ceremony was held on the DATE March 2013 at LOCATION. I flew out with my family for the ceremony in March. I spent two weeks with APPLICANT in Japan throughout this time and we also took a joint family holiday together; APPLICANT and I with our families went to Okinawa – Japan, to celebrate our wedding. 


Our original plans were to marry and apply for APPLICANT’s spouse visa shortly after my return to the UK. However, our plans were delayed following changes to the visa application process in 2012 and my subsequent job promotion mentioned above which resulted in us delaying the application process to gather the required 6 months financial documents.

During the year and a half apart we have kept in constant contact via emails and every weekend we have spoken via Skype, which we have enclosed. Additionally, APPLICANT also flew out and joined me in the UK on the DATE 2012 for 10 days and we had another two weeks together in DATE 2013 when I flew out to Japan for our wedding ceremony. During her trip to England, APPLICANT stayed with me at my mother and stepfathers home and we spent much of the time with my family. 

Our plans for the future are for APPLICANT to relocate to the UK to live with me in the UK permanently. Upon arrival APPLICANT also intends to work in the UK and wants to settle into her life with me in the UK as soon as possible. Over the five years we have been together we know that we are the perfect partner for one another – we share similar beliefs and have the same goals for the future and want to spend this future together.

We plan to eventually move into our own property but initially we will live together at my mother and stepfathers large 3 bedroom home in LOCATION. We will have sole use of a double size bedroom. The only people living at the house will be myself, APPLICANT and my mother and stepfather. My mother and stepfather have given us permission to stay at their home rent-free for as long as we wish. Even though they have stated that we can stay rent-free, I currently give my mother and stepfather £160 a month towards food and energy bills as I wish to contribute towards household expenses. We have enclosed various documents for the property including a property inspection report.

Being apart in different countries for the last year has proven how much APPLICANT and I need to be together. We love each other deeply and intend to continue spending the rest of our lives together. I support my wife’s application fully and if you have any questions that you need answered or any other documents that you need provided, please do not hesitate to contact me on the below contact details. 

Yours Sincerely,

SPONSOR.


----------



## Phantasmo

APPLICANT LETTER:


Dear Sir or Madam,

My name is Mrs. APPLICANT (maiden name APPLICANT) PASSPORT NUMBER and I currently live in LOCATION - Japan.

On the DATE I married the love of my life, Mr. SPONSOR, a British citizen PASSPORT NUMBER, and we held a wedding ceremony on the DATE March 2013 in Japan. Currently my husband is living and working in LOCATION in the UK. I am writing this letter to express our desire and need to be together and how we hope to spend the rest of our lives together in the United Kingdom.

We first met in DATE 2007; SPONSOR was living and working in LOCATION - Japan as a teacher and took a trip with some friends to LOCATION. We met and exchanged contact details and then kept in contact via texts and phone calls and began dating. We became a couple in March 2008.

For Christmas DATE SPONSOR went back to the UK for three weeks to visit his friends and family. Our relationship had deepened so I flew out to the UK to join SPONSOR from the DATE and spent the time staying with SPONSOR and his family at their family home. This trip allowed me to grow closer to SPONSOR’s family and they were very welcoming. SPONSOR and I travelled back from our trip together and returned to Japan on the DATE. 

Following our trip to the UK, our relationship continued to grow deeper and SPONSOR visited my family home to meet my family. SPONSOR got on well with my family and was welcomed into our home whenever we visited.

Having met each other’s families and being sure that we wanted to be together I moved from LOCATION to LOCATION to live with SPONSOR at his home in DATE 2010. I found work in LOCATION and we lived together there until the DATE 2011. During this time we talked about our future together frequently and decided that sometime in the future SPONSOR would return to the UK and I would return with him to continue our life together there.

Whilst we lived together in LOCATION, SPONSOR’s parents visited us in Japan. SPONSOR’s father visited in DATE and his Mother, Step-father, sister and nephew visited in DATE. Having decided that we wanted to be together forever, during his families visits we arranged for both our families to meet. Thanks to this our families have grown close to one another. With everything in place and our families having met, we became engaged to one another on the DATE 2011.

Before returning to the UK and knowing that we would eventually be living in the UK, SPONSOR and I decided that it would be important for him to spend more time with my family before returning. For this reason we lived together with my family at my family home in LOCATION from DATE 2011 until he returned to the UK on the DATE 2012, SPONSOR became very much part of our family. SPONSOR entered employment in the UK at the end of May 2012.

We completed our entry onto the family register and were officially married on the DATE February 2013; SPONSOR and his family flew out to Japan in March for our wedding ceremony on the DATE March 2013 held at LOCATION. We had originally planned to marry and apply for my UK Spouse Visa sooner, however due to visa regulation changes in mid 2012 and SPONSOR receiving a job promotion in DATE 2013 our application has been delayed.

Despite the large time difference and both myself and SPONSOR working full time jobs, we have kept in constant contact throughout the last one year and six months we have been apart. We have kept in contact via sending emails during the working week and we talk via Skype every weekend. Additionally I flew out to visit SPONSOR in the UK on the DATE and stayed with him at his family home until the DATE. We also had the two weeks we spent together when SPONSOR and his family flew out to Japan for our wedding ceremony in March 2013. 

Upon arriving in the UK, we will live together at SPONSOR’s mother and stepfathers home in LOCATION. They have given permission to stay there rent free and once we are fully settled we will look to move into a home of our own. SPONSOR’s parents have given us permission to stay there as long as we need and have offered their full support.

SPONSOR meets the financial requirement for the visa with his current employment and will support me fully. I plan to find work and enter employment in the UK and have experience working in elderly care homes, office and administration work and nail salons. I have a level B1 certificate in the Cambridge Key English Test to meet the English requirement of the visa and plan to further improve my English and knowledge of British culture once in the UK and plan to integrate fully into UK society. 

SPONSOR and I have been together for the last five years. Throughout this time we have realised that we have met our perfect partner. We know that we need to be together and look forward to being able to continue our lives together in the UK. SPONSOR plans to visit Japan in DATE 2013 for my FAMILY MEMBERS wedding and we hope to be able to return from Japan to the UK together to start the rest of our lives together.

Lastly, some of the documents enclosed are in my maiden name APPLICANT. My name was changed to APPLICANT on the DATE February 2013 when SPONSOR and I became married. If you have any queries please contact me on CONTACT DETAILS.

Yours faithfully,


APPLICANT.


----------



## Joppa

Address to Entry Clearance Officer.
Very good overall. Should achieve their purpose.

Umaku ikimasuyoni. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Phantasmo

Joppa said:


> Address to Entry Clearance Officer.
> Very good overall. Should achieve their purpose.
> 
> Umaku ikimasuyoni. Hope it all goes well.


Thank you Joppa.

They are not too similar then? 

Also, what is your opinion on the section where I mention my previous job role in my sponsor letter? 

I put it in the letter to explain the delay in application but also because my contract of employment states,

"The date of this contract began on DATE February 2013. Your continuous employment with COMPANY NAME began on DATE May 2012"

I wouldn't need to provide my old job role contract etc. because I mention this or get them to clarify in my letter from HR would I? I will just need the information from my most recent role of 6 months?

mousugu owaru node kinchou shimasu! Because it is nearly all over I am getting really tense!


----------



## Joppa

Sono kimochi yoku wakarimasu. I know what you mean!

It's ok. Yes, mentioning your previous job situation helps to shed light on certain aspects of your application which might otherwise be left unexplained.
Letters read well and just about hit the right note.

Nihon wa mosho de taihen desune. Okusan odaijini. Terrible heatwave in Japan - hope your Mrs is fine!


----------



## Phantasmo

Joppa said:


> Sono kimochi yoku wakarimasu. I know what you mean!
> 
> It's ok. Yes, mentioning your previous job situation helps to shed light on certain aspects of your application which might otherwise be left unexplained.
> Letters read well and just about hit the right note.
> 
> Nihon wa mosho de taihen desune. Okusan odaijini. Terrible heatwave in Japan - hope your Mrs is fine!


Okay brilliant. I will leave the section about my previous role in the letter. 

Just to confirm my other question; mentioning it in the letter will not mean that I need to provide my old job role contract etc. or need further clarification in a letter from HR will it? I just need the information/documents from my most recent and current role of 6 months?


As you said that the letters just about hit the right note I was wondering if you think there are any parts I should improve or do you think they are fine as they are?

Oh, and I have been hearing loads about the heat over in Japan, my wife has been telling me how hot it is...I certainly don't miss Japan's humidity!


----------



## Phantasmo

Sorry to bump this old thread.

I was just wondering if anyone had a reply to the previous question regarding the employment letter? 

Should I get my employer to confirm my old position as I mention it in my support letter or should I just have it confirm my current position which I will be using to meet the financial requirement? I guess the second option, correct?


----------



## Phantasmo

Joppa said:


> Sono kimochi yoku wakarimasu. I know what you mean!
> Nihon wa mosho de taihen desune. Okusan odaijini. Terrible heatwave in Japan - hope your Mrs is fine!


Sorry to bump again but as it has fallen off the first page I know that it might not get a reply.

Any ideas to the above questions? Joppa?


----------



## Glenemery74

I'm sorry I haven't read your letters. But regarding the job role, I'm sure they only ask for the last 6 months of wage slips, bank statements etc. Don't think they are interested in anything beyond that.


----------

